# Cargo Securement



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

How up to date are you on the cargo securement regulations? 

There is a regulation for every kind of load. Not just machinery. The handbook is on line at, 
www.fmcsa.dot.gov/safety-security/safety-initiatives/cargo/cs-manual.htm


Nick


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

Nick, nice:thumbsup: Everyone should check it out. I seen too many people on the road with 30 ladders stacked on their pickup and only 1 rope holding everything on. Me I use my 2" nylon ratchet straps (2) at the minimum that I used when I drove 18 wheelers over the road, so mine are DOT certified. Can not figure some people, my equipment is too expensive to have fall off the truck.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

I know I need to start doing a better job tying domn the skid steer and mini ex.:laughing:


----------

